# water heater experts here?



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey,

Is anyone here an expert on water heaters? My current 50 gallon one is 10 years old and thinking its just about time for replacement due to its age and decreased amount of hot water I am getting.

First company to give me a quote gave me options for a 50 gallon (with tank booster) and 79 gallon heater.

I looked up the stats on the heaters and what caught my is that the FHR (first hour rating) of the 79 gallon heater is only 12 more gallons than the 50 gallon heater. Also, the gallons per hour recovery is the same.

Thinking about this, it doesn't seem to make much sense to spend more on a 79 gallon heater, to only get 12 more gallons in FHR, especially if going with a tank booster on the 50 gallon heater.

Am I looking at this correctly? or am i missing something here that I should consider? we are a family of four.

Included the models and stats below.

thanks!
Dan

Model: RE380T6
79 gallon: FHR of 76 gallons
GPH recovery at 90 degree rise: 21
https://bradfordwhitecorp.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/residential_electric_large_volume_naeca_compliant_specsheet_1202.pdf

Model: RE250T6 (installed with tank booster)
50 gallon: FHR of 64 gallons
GPH recovery at 90 degree rise: 21
https://s3.amazonaws.com/bradfordwhitecorp/wp-content/uploads/residential_electric_upright_naeca_compliant_specsheet_1201.pdf


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dan1234 said:


> ...or am i missing something here that I should consider?


Natural Gas. 

If gas isn't an option, I would probably look into a heat pump water heater.


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

haha, I wish natural gas was an option here. unfortunately I have to go with electric.

will check out the heat pump versions, thanks!

Dan


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The HPWH's are very efficient.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I just picked up a Richmond which is same as Rheem heat pump water heater but due to injury won't be able to install for awhile, so I can't provide a review. I think they are the way to go if you need dehumidification and have some excess heat some of the year which you do. They are ductable so you can draw heat from someplace in particular or push the chilled air.

Got mine for $1200 the 11% rebate from Menards for a 50 gallon. I'd in a warm clime with excess heat these can cut expected 40 gallon expense of $420 a year to $110. Since I am near Green Bay I don't expect that cheap but since my current is from 1996 I am sure it was worth the upgrade.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a heat pump water heater - 80 gallon. If I remember, there are only a couple manufacturers that are re-branded. I like it. It will dehumidify your basement/garage which is nice. If you already have a cool basement, though, it will get cold. It is basically an air conditioner that cools the space it is in and heats the water. The down side, though, is that in pure heat pump mode it takes a long time to heat up the tank. That also means the effective size is basically the tank size unlike a gas water heater which can heat fast enough that you will get more than the tank size worth of hot water. If you run it in hybrid mode, then it is better since it will use the electric element if it needs it. It also has a pure electric mode. If you currently have a 50 gallon and run out of hot water, you should consider going to a bigger size if you move to a heat pump. Lastly, the heat pump is loud when running. You want it behind a few doors if possible.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

How old is yours, the new ones are rated quiet but maybe the rating is not the whole story.
We basically never run out of hot with a 40gallon.

The new ones can be ducted to push conditioned air to a place you want. I intend to duct warm air from my upstairs to the unit and.push it out downstairs. I have a bi-level so it is all living space, come mid fall though I will likely switch to electric.


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey,

thanks for the additional input. Had a another contractor out and they suggested a rheem marathon.

Its a lifetime warranty on the tank. Its plastic based and is not supposed to leak like current ones do after so many years.

Leaning towards this one now, but will consider others as well.

Dan


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

A quick update on my experience. I have an 80 gal American Hybrid Water Heater. @BobLovesGrass It is 65 dB standing ~2-3 feet away from it. It is much louder than the furnace air handler. Through one door, you can hear it, but it isn't bad. It is most noticeable upstairs if it is quiet in the house. If you are in the same room as the water heater it is annoying. My basement is storage and home gym, so it doesn't bother me much. If I had a finished basement or a home theater, the heater would have to be in a separate utility room, and I would want the walls sound insulated.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you for the reply, the current Rheem/Richmond are I believe rated at 49 decibels. I don't believe that is the whole story though. Maybe they rate them ducted in and out so it cuts air noise or something.
I ordered one then hurt myself and am laid up for the whole summer. I will try and reply with my opinion of the new ones then.
Or maybe I I should just let a plumber do it. Had spinal fusion a week ago, maybe I shouldn't be wrestling water heater yet come September. The old one is from 1996 and sounds like a popcorn maker so I am sure full of sediment and probably heavier than the heat pump one.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't know what the measured sound rating is on mine. I stood next to it with a sound meter app on my phone to measure it. 49 decibels would be much quieter and close to a HVAC system air handler.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@bernstem noise and....inability to cancel noise (tight room- sealed door etc) due to need for oxygen.... basement replacement was an upper end electric. Oh well, pay a few more $, no additional combustion in the house


----------

